# Discernment and opportunities in movies



## Wannabee (Apr 11, 2009)

I recently wrote these thoughts down. It could definitely be improved, but thought I'd share.

Americans love movies. We’re enraptured by them. I admit that I am not above getting caught up in them from time to time. We try to be prudent, and rarely are willing to spend the money to visit the theater. “Fireproof,” which we thought was very well done, was an exception; and one we would repeat. But every now and then a movie comes on the scene that captures our imagination. Some inspire us. Some are merely entertaining. As our family approaches movies we strive not to get caught up in the fad that some engender. So we’ll often wait and see how culture reacts and what some have to say about the movies before we watch them. Often this results in us never seeing certain movies. Star Wars was one of those series that captures the imagination, creating a sort of faddish following and, in some ways, impacting the culture. Such movies have spiritual influence as well, carrying with it a mysterious religion that had nothing to do with an omnipotent being, but rather a source of personal power that had some sort of mystical will.

Another recent series that fits this profile is the Harry Potter series. Because of the nature of witchcraft and our desire to distance ourselves from such movies when our sons were young, we never bought the books nor watched the movies; that is, until recently. Knowing that many were involved in this series, and knowing little about it first hand, we decided to rent the series and watch them. The series focuses primarily on the fantasies of young men. Let’s face it, what young man wouldn’t want the ability to turn his adversaries into a toad? Furthermore, young men dream about being heroes. Such wizardry lends itself to legend. So a young man who is a bit of a misfit, unloved by his family (aunt and uncle who adopted him) and in search of some sense of direction is “rescued” and given a “new life” as a young wizard.

Now, don’t get me wrong. I enjoy a fantastical story. And the setup for this is good. But what is missed by many, often well-meaning, parents is how these stories can rip a child’s mind from reality and their heart from their parents. Harry Potter doesn’t simply learn great tricks or achieve great power. He becomes a wizard who is willing to break the rules to achieve what he perceives to be the “right” goal. Repeatedly the young warlock disobeys the authority in his life, beginning with his uncle and working up through the headmaster of the wizard school he attends. And inevitably each event turns out for the “good” of all. The transgressions are either justified because of tyranny, or forgiven because, in the eyes of the world of Harry Potter, the ends justify the means.

So, what is the danger in this? First, young men do not have the opportunity to inherit innate powers that will help them deal with life’s problems. There is One whose strength we can count on regardless of our circumstances. And He rarely rescues us from our circumstances. Instead, by His strength, He takes us through the circumstances so that we will be comforted in Him, conformed ever more to His image and become better equipped to minister His love and comfort to others. In the real world there is a God who is in charge of all circumstances and orchestrates them for the good of His children and His ultimate glory. 

If our focus is on our circumstances, then this is of little comfort. But if it is the glory of God, then every circumstance one finds himself in is a divine appointment in which he/she has an opportunity to bring God glory. Do we seize the moment for the glory of God, or groan and pine for the end of our current circumstance so that we can get on with life? The former reveals a great trust in God and an embracing of His sovereignty for His glory. The latter reveals a heart that is focused on self and the embracing of a lie that we are victims of our circumstances. In our victimization culture most people fall into the latter category. Even many Christians (professing Christians?) fall into this trap. May we rest in the all sufficient strength and power of Christ Jesus.

The second problem that is apparent is the lack of submission to authority. From the largest galaxy to the tiniest atom there is order. From the greatest earthly dignitary or ruler to the smallest child, there is established order. When that order is abused or thwarted then chaos reigns. As a matter of fact, the root for the Greek word that we translate “submit” is a word that focuses on the created order. Godly submission is simply embracing the order that God has established. 

If the moon were to step out of its orbit then the earth would suffer great cataclysmic consequences. If a ruler fails to rule justly then the consequences are far reaching and eventually result in the decadence of that civilization. If a husband fails to love his wife, a dear child of God that Christ has entrusted to His care, then there are far reaching consequences. The citizenry of a nation are under the authority of those God has placed over them. To fail to submit is direct violation against God and upsets the order He has established. When a woman fails to submit to her husband, her head, then she has thumbed her nose at God and told Him that she has a better plan. Again, the consequences are dire. Scripture abounds to substantiate this (Rom 13, Eph 4-5). The church is another entity that shows the beauty of submission to authority and that those who have authority are exercising God’s authority, not their own. It is a stewardship. When the leaders fail to follow the orders of their Commander then the church ceases to function as a body, becomes diseased and dies, or at least never lives a healthy life. If the people in the church fail to submit to those God has entrusted wit their care, then they will give account to God (Heb 13:7, 17).

All of this to say that submission to authority is not an option. If we truly fear God then we will honor authority to the extent that we are not compelled to sin against God. In many cases this line gets somewhat gray, depending upon one’s perspective. But in the case of Harry Potter it is apparent that obedience to authority is optional, depending upon one’s perspective. If you don’t like the rules, make your own. Do what you think is right. Follow the example of Israel when all men did what was right in their own eyes and ignore the mandates of the Creator of the universe. Such actions always have consequences. Often they are not readily apparent, but each one of us gives account to God. Each one of us is directly accountable to our Creator and Sustainer for how we have personally submitted to His authority, whether it’s directly relayed through Scripture, or through those He has placed in authority over us. For Harry Potter, doing what is right in your own eyes is a way of life. And worldly consequences are not a topic of concern. Most consequences are allayed through some magical means, or set aside by his gratuitous mentors.

So, should we watch such shows with our children? It could be a good idea, if done right. Just cutting them lose with the movie would definitely not be a good idea. But if parents were to walk their children through and show how contrary to Scripture the story and decisions of the characters are then great rewards may be gained for parent and child alike. Godly submission could be taught. The sufficiency of Christ could be taught. The opportunities abound, if the vision is cast in godliness.

Another recent movie from a book is called “Twilight.” Rather than young men, this story concentrates on young women. It builds a false sense of romance and gives young ladies an image of prince charming that no man could possibly match. In her love for her prince, a vampire, she gives herself over to him, lying to her parents and endangering their lives. If you listen to Al Mohler’s radio show then you might have heard him talking about this. Perhaps the most disturbing aspect of both the Potter books, and “Twilight,” is the absence of God. There is no Creator. There is no accountability to Him. There is no reckoning. So there certainly is no need for a Savior. Sin is personally justified and each person is self-made and self-sufficient. In such a world there is neither a need for God, nor room for Him. And with self-justification the glory of a sacrificial Savior is relegated to mythology. False gospels are proclaimed by those who make disciples who are worse off than they, and "who, knowing the righteous judgment of God, that those who practice such things are deserving of death, not only do the same but also approve of those who practice them." (Romans 1:32)

Rather than writing another page on this most recent lure to our next generation, I’ll simply provide a link to Mohler’s show and you can listen to it at your leisure. http://www.albertmohler.com/radio_show.php?cdate=2009-03-31

May God raise up a godly generation to stand on our shoulders and herald the glory of Christ.


----------

